# How To Remove Water Spots On Outboard Motor?



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

I Have A 'o1 Merc 115 Hp. I Take Pride In Keeping My Boat Clean. But I Can Not Find Anything To Remove Water Spots On Motor. I Even Tried To Use Rubbing Compound. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Skeeter's Wonderfoam works really well for taking waterspots ang general grime (exaust build-up, etc) off of black motors. Do search for "Skeeter's Products" should take you right to it. I'd recommend Skeeter's spray polish as well (can't remember the name right now).

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep Skeeter's products are the best, Wonderfoam and Restore. don't forget an extra bottle for cleaning showers and toilet's.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> don't forget an extra bottle for cleaning showers and toilet's.



That's what girlfriends are for.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> That's what girlfriends are for.



Yeah your right I haven't cleaned my bathrooms since I've been with her. now only if she'll do all the dishes I'll be set.  She does tie up harnesses with me though so I guess I can live with that trade off.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

before you spend your hard earned cash.....try vinegar. It worked great on mine! 
Scott


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

used CLR on my merc I/O...looks new now!!!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Try this link http://www.larsensales.com/ This stuff works great.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Yep Skeeter's products are the best, Wonderfoam and Restore. don't forget an extra bottle for cleaning showers and toilet's.


*YUP.* Got mine from Larsons also. It does help. BUT since I consider myself a ANAL BOAT OWNER, my boat gets a quick wipe with a clean damp towel. *EVERYTIME* coming out of the water only takes 3/5 min. I just walk around & a quick wipe keeps the boat looking good without having a constant build of of spots that eventually get baked by the sun 'I HATE THOSE SPOTS' on the Black Motors.

The VINEGAR thing sounds interesting???? Care to explain more?

Nik,


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

can this wonder foam be purchased in a store or marinia around hear?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I make a solution of EDTA and sodium tripolyphosphate. It works well.

The vinegar is just dilute acetic acid. It works the same way when you run it through your coffee maker to remove the lime scale buildup.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

yep.....just like Lewzer said! I put some in a spray bottle, went around and sprayed the spots. I let it set just a couple of minutes and the spots came right off. I'm like you, I almost always wipe the boat off when I get to the parking lot, but sometimes the sun bakes those water spots before you can get 'em all! 

Scott


----------

